# Salt dogg SHPE1500 pricing?



## tsidders (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm considering buying an in bed salter, and from the buzz on the forums, most people are very pleased with the Salt doggs. What have you guys been paying for these?
Thanks in advance
Tim


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

Check out Angelos Supply they were the cheapest when I bought mine.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Got mine on ebay shipped for around 3 or 4k check on there now they are pretty much the same as last year when I was thinking of buying another.


----------



## silvercity (Jan 10, 2009)

Angelos had them for like $2800


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

*just bought a 2 yard Salt Dogg*

I just paid $3095 for the 2 yard version from Angelos


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

That sounds like a pretty good deal.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Why not go for the two yarder... for 1k more..
Good units especially for salt spread, If you do plan on using for treated sand..adjust the baffles... opened more and material dry as possible. JMO


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

plowtime1;826998 said:


> Why not go for the two yarder... for 1k more..
> Good units especially for salt spread, If you do plan on using for treated sand..adjust the baffles... opened more and material dry as possible. JMO


place in MD has them for $3100 ish, its only a few hundred more for the sphe2000 ive seen


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*salt dogg$*

Hi I am looking for the MD dealer for salt doggs for the price of $3000sh. Also what does everybody think of the salt dogg poly electric 2 yd.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Go with the 2 yard for sure. If the truck wont handle all that weight, then dont fill it up 
The next truck might like it heaped.

Another nod to Angelos. They work on slim margins. 3 years ago mid season I had a sph2000 shipped to my door (actually the semi droped it in the st., and I pushed the skid up the drive with the plow) for 3050.00
I was gonna make the the run to Detoilet to pick it up, they shipped it for $150, and no tax . No brainer there.


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*does it work*

Does the poly 2 yd electric work well with salt, I just bought one and am scared, I can NOT be stranded so to speak, I am used to gas chain V boxes.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

just finished the install of my new 2yd'er..... looking forward to the first event


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Plow horse;831725 said:


> Does the poly 2 yd electric work well with salt, I just bought one and am scared, I can NOT be stranded so to speak, I am used to gas chain V boxes.


250 tons threw mine, replaced the motor transmission last winter. That was $450 if I recall. Never left me hanging, just wouldnt reverse on a jamb, the nut on the auger with a big wrench moved the chunk threw and off I went to finish my route. It always started at -10, at every lot LOL. The controllers are karrier, and they seem to work great compared to the sno-ex's that are prone to burning down at the wrong time.
It wont spew a ton out in 3 minutes, but it works great for me.
Had plenty of freeze ups, but that will happen in any v-box if you leave wet salt in them.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

my new one came with a digital readout controller..........I assume it is still a Karrier product...


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Angelos is not the cheapest place online.....just an FYI......


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Poly 2 yd is a good choice...


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

[email protected];832217 said:


> Angelos is not the cheapest place online.....just an FYI......


Well talk to us then  ...... send me a quote for the SHPE 1500 to my email

[email protected]


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Plow horse;831725 said:


> Does the poly 2 yd electric work well with salt, I just bought one and am scared, I can NOT be stranded so to speak, I am used to gas chain V boxes.


They are the bomb with salt, for 4K you can not beat them. You will save material over the V-box as you learn to moderate your feed speeds for area needs i.e. more salt for shaded sections less salt for south face blacktop. You will not run out of gas, burn up a spark plug or need to add oil. You've gain 350 lbs of load capacity and located it better in the truck. You have replaced 7/9 bearings with one. A sealed motor transmission assembly lists for around $400 far less then the motor or transmission/gear reduction unit on the old gas drive v-boxes. Just as an experiment and for practice we have swapped them both out. It takes about 30 minutes.


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*poly*

Hey basher tell Kim Rent-a-Farmer says hello. u will understand.


----------



## camaro_guy13 (Nov 14, 2009)

tsidders;826197 said:


> I'm considering buying an in bed salter, and from the buzz on the forums, most people are very pleased with the Salt doggs. What have you guys been paying for these?
> Thanks in advance
> Tim


Paid 1000 for mine was approx 3 years old.


----------

